# SideshowFX Makes icons for Streamdecks & Touch Portal Devices - Help Me Convince them to add DAWs



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 27, 2020)

SideshowFX makes really nice icons for programs like Photoshop, Da Vinci Resolve, Premiere Pro, After Effects,Final Cut, Illustrator, Lightroom, and Microsoft Word, among others. Each set includes both regular and XL versions. 

I tried to get the guy who runs it to add Cubase but was unable to convince him. I see he recently added Ableton, though. If any of you become customers, please send a note and ask him to add more DAWs. 

FYI, there's a sale on now with 25% off with code ICONS.






Stream Deck and Touch Portal Icons and Profiles — sideshowfx


Pre-built profiles for Stream Deck and Touch Portal for content creator apps. After Effects, Photoshop, Davinci Resolve, Illustrator, Cinema 4D, Adobe Audition, Premiere Pro, Final Cut Pro included.




www.sideshowfx.net





Thanks!

Reid


----------

